# DH got attacked by our Rooster



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Saturday we decided to start butchering our chickens. We only have a dozen, but figured we would do 2 or 3 a week-end till we were done. Well, we decided to start with our 2 BO roosters. DH went to grab the alpha rooster and the rooster went on the attack. Got DH pretty good in his lower leg muscle. Broke the skin on one side and just bruised the other side. We immediately poured peroxide into the open wound. Is there anything else we can do for it? It's swollen and a little feverish, but not as bad as it was yesterday. BTW, we did manage to get both roosters done. We have to do it a couple at a time because with my back I can't handle any more. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Stuff some topical antibiotic goo into the wound after it has been well washed with soap and water.

Watch it closely for a few days. Those sorts of puncture wounds can be bad for becoming infected.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

The wound has already sealed. Do we need to open it back up? I knew that infection was a risk, which is why I poured peroxide in it. I've also been watching to make sure no red lines start appearing. So far it seems the swelling is down and it's not as feverish.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Ouch!! Maybe some antibiotic ointment? I'm sorry. My 2yo daughter was attacked by one of our roosters last year and his spur poked through right above her top lip,through her tounge and into her skin under her tounge it was awful! I'm glad you got them butchered!

ETA: just read your second post.I wouldn't open it back up. Just keep an eye on it and if your dh will eat garlic raw then that helps prevent infection. You could put ointment on it still, won't hurt anything.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Make sure he's up to date on his tetanus shot. When I worked for a vet years ago, he would soak an abscessed cat's paw in a warm water/epsom salt solution for maybe ten or fifteen minutes. Even though the wound was closed up, the scab would soften and the infection would start draining out into the water, but I'm not sure if that would be a good idea with your husband's wound.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Ice it to keep the swelling down. More damage is done to the tissue by swelling than anything else and damaged tissue is more prone to infection than tissue where there is circulation.
I got popped on my leg 4 years ago and it was awful. The vessel burst adn the old blood really swelled out my leg. I now have a 'varicose' type vein there and the area still hurts adn will probably always hurt. 
Rooster attacks are not funny nor are they cute.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Soak the leg in hot water with plenty of salt in it.
Has he had a tetanus booster lately?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I have no advice really. I smother all cuts received outside (I was doing landscaping this summer and got a lot) with generic Neosporin--often.


chickenista said:


> Rooster attacks are not funny nor are they cute.


No, they're not.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

VA Susan said:


> Make sure he's up to date on his tetanus shot. When I worked for a vet years ago, he would soak an abscessed cat's paw in a warm water/epsom salt solution for maybe ten or fifteen minutes. Even though the wound was closed up, the scab would soften and the infection would start draining out into the water, but I'm not sure if that would be a good idea with your husband's wound.


He's military, so they make sure his tetanus is up to date. That was my second thought when it happened. First thought was about infection.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

ne prairiemama said:


> Ouch!! Maybe some antibiotic ointment? I'm sorry. My 2yo daughter was attacked by one of our roosters last year and his spur poked through right above her top lip,through her tounge and into her skin under her tounge it was awful! I'm glad you got them butchered!
> 
> ETA: just read your second post.I wouldn't open it back up. Just keep an eye on it and if your dh will eat garlic raw then that helps prevent infection. You could put ointment on it still, won't hurt anything.


I didn't know that about garlic. He'll eat it, so I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. I really appreciate it. I tried to warn him about that particular rooster because I've had a couple of run ins with him. I got to where I always carried a bat in with me. LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Sonshine said:


> The wound has already sealed. Do we need to open it back up? I knew that infection was a risk, which is why I poured peroxide in it. I've also been watching to make sure no red lines start appearing. So far it seems the swelling is down and it's not as feverish.


 I wouldn't open it back up at this point, but do keep a close eye on it.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Mama always made what she called a salts pack for this type of injury. You put some epsom salts inside a clean cloth making a little package. This was attached to the wound by whatever worked to hold it on. She would keep the package damp wet with warm water. This hardly ever failed.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Mmm. Mmmm!! Rooster and dumplings!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

The leg doesn't look any better so he'll be going to sick call in the morning. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## stefrobrts (Oct 12, 2010)

A couple years ago my husband got spurred by our mean BO rooster, made a nice puncture wound and it really bled, to the point he passed out while I was wrapping it up. We went right to the urgent care, and they cleaned it out, gave him a tetanus shot, and put him on preventative antibiotics. It was nasty! We had the roo for dinner a couple days later - first bird I had to butcher, and I didn't feel a bit bad about it. We put up with that bird kicking at me for way too long, I didn't realize how serious it could get!

BTW, as for the Neosporin, I had a friend who got a dog bite on her leg and it wasn't healing up good. Finally someone told her the Neosporin actually slows healing on some people. She quit using it and it finally healed up. I've heard now folks are recommending the Polysporin instead.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

If you go to the ER with that type wound, they will dump a packet of 10% povidone iodine into enough water to immerse if possible and will scrub with a soft bristle brush. Usually soak at least 30 minutes. Its the same iodine you buy at the feed store. Its one of my must have preps!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

He'll be going to the base clinic. I figure they'll probably just give him some anti-biotics. Base clinics are going more and more towards PAs instead of doctors. Hopefully they'll get things cleared up, but I don't have a lot of faith in the military medical facilities.


----------



## stefrobrts (Oct 12, 2010)

Good luck, I hope they take good care of him. As for the PAs vs Doctors, I haven't seen an actual doctor in 10 years at least, it's all PAs at the local clinics. Luckily we've had some good ones.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Sonshine,
Hope he got good care there. Is he doing any better?


----------

